# Gentoo auf MS-9830 Mini-ITX (Atom N270) und Fragen dazu

## EDDI

Hallo,

ich habe seit einiger Zeit dieses Mainboard unter Gentoo im Einsatz:

IM-945-GSE-A

Bild des Boards

Nun ergeben sich da einige Fragen ....

Die CFLAGS stimmen, aber ob CHOST wirklich richtig ist, da zweifle ich dran, und zwar deshalb weil bei mir die CPU nur als Genuine-Intel,

bei ihm jedoch genauer als Atom erkannt wird. Liegt das daran, das mein CHOST="i486-pc-linux-gnu" ist und seiner I686 ?

In diesem Thread https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-713970-highlight-n270.html schreibt stardotstar, das sein uname -a folgendes ergibt:

```
eddy proc # uname -a

Linux eddy 2.6.25-gentoo-r8-eddy-alpha #3 SMP Fri Nov 7 16:56:55 EST 2008 i686 Intel(R) Atom(TM) CPU N270 @ 1.60GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux 
```

Bei mir, egal was ich als Prozessor in der Kernelkonfig angebe, kommt nur ein Genuine Intel bei raus 

```

uname -a

Linux MSI9830 2.6.29-gentoo-r1 #1 SMP Tue Apr 14 00:13:30 CEST 2009 i686 Genuine Intel(R) CPU N270 @ 1.60GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

```

```

emerge --info

Portage 2.1.6.7 (default/linux/x86/2008.0, gcc-4.3.2, glibc-2.8_p20080602-r1, 2.6.29-gentoo-r1 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.29-gentoo-r1-i686-Genuine_Intel-R-_CPU_N270_@_1.60GHz-with-glibc2.0

Timestamp of tree: Mon, 13 Apr 2009 22:00:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p39

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.7

dev-lang/python:     2.5.2-r7

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.63

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.28-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i486-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -mtune=i586 -mmmx -msse -msse2 -msse3 -pipe"

CHOST="i486-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -mtune=i586 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://de-mirror.org/distro/gentoo/"

LANG="C"

LC_ALL="C"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="de"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="32bit 7zip X acl acpi alsa apache2 automount bash-completion berkdb bzip2 cli cracklib crypt dbus dri fortran gdbm gpm hal iconv isdnlog midi mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly openmp pam pcre perl php pppd python readline reflection session spl ssl startup-notification sysfs tcpd unicode x86 xorg xscreensaver zlib" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="de" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="intel"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

Wäre schön, wenn mir da jemand weiterhelfen könnte, danke.

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

Welche CPU hast du denn im Kernel ausgewählt?

Was sagt # cat /proc/cpuinfo

Wieso hast du i486-pc.... genommen? Welche installations CD hast du genommen?

Was sagt # gcc-config -l

Sebastian

----------

## EDDI

 *Hollowman wrote:*   

> Hi
> 
> Welche CPU hast du denn im Kernel ausgewählt?
> 
> Was sagt # cat /proc/cpuinfo
> ...

 

Hallo, ausgewählte CPU: Pentium-MMX (Der Atom ist eine In-Order-CPU, damit ist "eigentlich" alles höher als I586MMX falsch)

```

cat /proc/cpuinfo

processor       : 0

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 6

model           : 28

model name      : Genuine Intel(R) CPU N270   @ 1.60GHz

stepping        : 2

cpu MHz         : 800.000

cache size      : 512 KB

physical id     : 0

siblings        : 2

core id         : 0

cpu cores       : 1

apicid          : 0

initial apicid  : 0

fdiv_bug        : no

hlt_bug         : no

f00f_bug        : no

coma_bug        : no

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 10

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe nx constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts pni dtes64 monitor ds_cpl est tm2 ssse3 xtpr pdcm lahf_lm

bogomips        : 3191.68

clflush size    : 64

power management:

processor       : 1

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 6

model           : 28

model name      : Genuine Intel(R) CPU N270   @ 1.60GHz

stepping        : 2

cpu MHz         : 800.000

cache size      : 512 KB

physical id     : 0

siblings        : 2

core id         : 0

cpu cores       : 1

apicid          : 1

initial apicid  : 1

fdiv_bug        : no

hlt_bug         : no

f00f_bug        : no

coma_bug        : no

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 10

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe nx constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts pni dtes64 monitor ds_cpl est tm2 ssse3 xtpr pdcm lahf_lm

bogomips        : 3191.44

clflush size    : 64

power management:

```

Ich habe install-x86-minimal-20090304.iso zur Installation benutzt, da i686 ja schon PentiumPro ist und damit keine In-Order-CPU mehr.

```

gcc-config -l

 [1] i486-pc-linux-gnu-4.3.2 *

```

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

Also ich hab jetzt nen Atom 330 hier.

```
processor       : 3

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 6

model           : 28

model name      : Intel(R) Atom(TM) CPU  330   @ 1.60GHz

stepping        : 2

cpu MHz         : 1595.967

cache size      : 512 KB

physical id     : 0

siblings        : 4

core id         : 1

cpu cores       : 2

apicid          : 3

initial apicid  : 3

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 10

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic mtrr pge mca cmov pat clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good pni dtes64 monitor ds_cpl tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm lahf_lm

bogomips        : 3191.87

clflush size    : 64

cache_alignment : 64

address sizes   : 32 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management:

```

```
Linux server 2.6.28-hardened-r7-server-amd64 #1 SMP Sat Apr 18 22:00:25 CEST 2009 x86_64 Intel(R) Atom(TM) CPU 330 @ 1.60GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
```

Im Kernel hab ich Core2 or newer.

```
CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

```

Sebastian

----------

## EDDI

So, mittlerweile bin ich weiter.

Alles stimmt bis jetzt so wie es ist, dass der Name nicht durchkommt scheint am Bios des Mainboards zu liegen.

```
uname -a

Linux MSI9830 2.6.29-gentoo-r3 #1 SMP Wed May 6 19:54:19 CEST 2009 i686 Genuine Intel(R) CPU N270 @ 1.60GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

```

```
cat /etc/make.conf

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example.

# CFLAGS="-mtune=native -O2 -pipe"

CFLAGS="-O2 -mtune=i586 -mmmx -msse -msse2 -msse3 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -mtune=i586 -pipe"

# WARNING: Changing your CHOST is not something that should be done lightly.

# Please consult http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml before changing.

CHOST="i486-pc-linux-gnu"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

# Features fuer Portage

FEATURES="parallel-fetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://de-mirror.org/distro/gentoo/"

# Sprachunterstuetzung

LINGUAS="de"

# Soundkarten, Eingabegeraete, Videokarten

ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel"

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse"

VIDEO_CARDS="intel vesa"

USE="32bit 7zip X acpi alsa apache2 automount bash-completion dbus dri hal mmx

     nptl php quotas sdl sse sse2 sse3 startup-notification xcomposite xorg

     xscreensaver -cups -gnome -ipv6 -kde -qt3 -qt4"

```

```

cat /proc/cpuinfo

processor       : 0

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 6

model           : 28

model name      : Genuine Intel(R) CPU N270   @ 1.60GHz

stepping        : 2

cpu MHz         : 800.000

cache size      : 512 KB

physical id     : 0

siblings        : 2

core id         : 0

cpu cores       : 1

apicid          : 0

initial apicid  : 0

fdiv_bug        : no

hlt_bug         : no

f00f_bug        : no

coma_bug        : no

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 10

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe nx constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts pni dtes64 monitor ds_cpl est tm2 ssse3 xtpr pdcm lahf_lm

bogomips        : 3192.35

clflush size    : 64

power management:

processor       : 1

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 6

model           : 28

model name      : Genuine Intel(R) CPU N270   @ 1.60GHz

stepping        : 2

cpu MHz         : 800.000

cache size      : 512 KB

physical id     : 0

siblings        : 2

core id         : 0

cpu cores       : 1

apicid          : 1

initial apicid  : 1

fdiv_bug        : no

hlt_bug         : no

f00f_bug        : no

coma_bug        : no

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 10

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe nx constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts pni dtes64 monitor ds_cpl est tm2 ssse3 xtpr pdcm lahf_lm

bogomips        : 3191.44

clflush size    : 64

power management:

```

----------

## bbgermany

Hi,

lt. gentoo-wiki (http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Safe_Cflags/Intel#Atom_N270) kannst du i686 setzen ohne Probleme zu bekommen. Ich selber habe einen Atom 230 und habe die folgende make.conf:

```
CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=prescott -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -mno-tls-direct-seg-refs"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

LINGUAS="de"

LANGUAGE="49"

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev"

VIDEO_CARDS="vesa intel"

USE="-kde -gnome X truetype opengl sse2 sse dbus hal bash-completion acpi samba apache2 php xen lvm parted qemu sasl sse2 mmx sdl opengl encode"

APACHE2_MPMS="worker"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

source /usr/portage/local/layman/make.conf

LCD_DEVICES="ncurses text hd44780"

PORTAGE_ECLASS_WARNING_ENABLE="0"

```

als CPU habe ich im Kernel CORE2 gesetzt: 

```
CONFIG_MCORE2=y
```

MfG. Stefan

----------

